# When can the kitten be alone in the house?



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

As some of you know, I got a new kitten last Monday. He's about 8 weeks old, I named him CJ. Anyway, when I go somewhere I put CJ in a room with his food, water, and litter box. When can I start trusting him to roam the house when I'm not home? He's potty trained so I'm not worried about him going on the carpet. I mostly worry about him getting stuck somewhere or falling off of something and getting hurt. When I'm in the house with him he does really good. Once in a while he crawls up into the back of the couch and starts meowing, he can get out on his own, but I worry that if I'm not home he'll sufficate or something. Anyway, is there some way to get him used to being in the house by himself, one step at a time? I leave for North Dakota June 28 with my fiance for a week. My dad is watching him so I feel bad having CJ locked up in a room for hours on end (over night and then 10-12 hours while my dad's at work). Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thanks,
Melissa, Angel, & CJ[/b]


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

I let my kitten run free around one floor of the house about a week after we got her (she was 9 weeks old). Another week later, we let her out in the whole house. We never had any problems (but of course, she's perfect  ).


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

catobsessed4 said:


> I let my kitten run free around one floor of the house about a week after we got her (she was 9 weeks old). Another week later, we let her out in the whole house. We never had any problems (but of course, she's perfect  ).


maybe i am going to slow with my kittens... i'm currently restricting them to one room!


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

lapchern - I'm doing the same thing. How old are your kittens? I think CJ is ready to roam the house without me home. He's been restricted to one room when I'm gone for a week now....


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

the vet estimated 6-7 weeks old. i'm mainly afraid they might not remember where hte litter boxes are and leave me surprises and I do not want them to get that habit.


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, I now know I can trust CJ alone in the house for at least a short period of time (half hour). He did really good this afternoon while I went to Taco Bell. I'll gradually get him used to being alone in the house all day for when my fiance and I go to North Dakota. 

Melissa, Angel, & CJ


----------



## imatarb (Jun 8, 2004)

We let Tom (12 weeks) roam the house freely day and night, and it's only been a few days since he's been out of his 'isolation' due to an upper respiratory infection. He's doing great...uses the litter boxes in their current location and has even picked out his fave spots in the house..namely the back of the sofa on the cushion and right next to my computer mouse!

Lisa


----------

